# Trooper hurt in Duxbury crash.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

DUXBURY, Mass. -

A State Police trooper and another driver were hospitalized early Friday after a crash in Duxbury.

The trooper, who is assigned to State Police-Norwell, had pulled into the breakdown lane of Route 3 at 12:15 a.m. while in the process of querying a vehicle's license plate. 
While stationary, the vehicle was struck by the a pickup truck, which was being operated by a 51-year-old Norwell man.

The trooper and the Tacoma driver were taken to Beth Israel-Plymouth with minor injuries. The trooper was released early this morning.

State Police said they expect to cite the driver of the Tacoma for motor vehicle violations.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Driving back from out west last night. Went through construction 95 south bound by the grove street ramp

Slowed down like you supposed. Almost got killed by some lunatic just barely slamming into the back of my vehicle.

Son of a bitch blew his horn, stomped on the gas and disappeared. Pissed off a few more people since nobody was bothering to slow down.

The roads are insane out there . Must be horrible sitting on the side waiting to get waffled by one of these idiots.

Hope that Trooper is okay


----------

